# Any Orlando Fishing Pier?



## f210

Hello,

Will be on vacation from July 23 to 26 in Orlando, Florida. Is there any nearby fishing pier (preferably saltwater) in this area? Can you rent fishing rods and buy bait from the pier? What type of fish are biting this time of the year and what bait is most commonly used? Do you need a FL fishing license when fishing from a pier?

Any feedback will be deeply appreciated?


----------



## oOMPHOo




----------



## jettypark28

*f210*

When you go into the Fla post....Look at the top you will see "Announcement" ...right after that you will in RED writing..."Florida Informational Fishing links"....click on that....and that will take you to alot of helpful Infol...also keep strolling down on that same page...and you will see "East Central" under that you will get address, phone numbers...to every pier, bridge close to Orlando...and after you have read that...come back and let us know what pier you might go too...And i am sure someone can give you a hand...About gear, bait, time...and sometime a better location...hope that help....Oh the map was funny but way to many places to go fish .....lol.


----------



## oOMPHOo

jettypark28 said:


> ....Oh the map was funny but way to many places to go fish .....lol.



Well if it was funny that is worked....all in humor.


----------



## jettypark28

*I like*

the marking all all around the state...Damn no wonder we can catch fish...we got them right where we want them...LOL....all in fun


----------



## Surf Fish

f210 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Will be on vacation from July 23 to 26 in Orlando, Florida. Is there any nearby fishing pier (preferably saltwater) in this area? Can you rent fishing rods and buy bait from the pier? What type of fish are biting this time of the year and what bait is most commonly used? Do you need a FL fishing license when fishing from a pier?
> 
> Any feedback will be deeply appreciated?


Most piers rent rods and sell bait. 

Some piers have a license that covers everybody on the pier, some don't. If they don't, then since you are from out of state, you'll need a license. If you fish on the beach, you'll need a license.

Type of fish depends on which pier you pick. Shrimp is a good general use bait, lots of fish eat shrimp.

I think we've already covered Orlando's proximity to the beach, so which pier you pick depends on how far you want to drive. Sunglow Pier in Daytona may be the closest one, but I've never fished there so can't give you any specifics. Check their web site:

http://www.sunglowpier.com/

but turn your speakers off before you do...

Sunglow Pier is about 60 miles from the center of Orlando, so probably an hours drive.


----------



## f210

*Thanks!!!*

You have all been very helpful!!! I have to do some more research before I decide which pier to go to.


----------



## rhorm

Love the map. Dam were lucky!!


----------



## creek

Which part of Orlando are you staying?Attractions, center city N-S-E-W. May make a difference.


----------



## jedi_angler

oh man, my wife and I laughed our asses off over that picture.

has to be one of the funniest things I've ever seen in this forum.

a picture is worth a thousand ways to say, "doh!"

looking at a map, Canaveral National Seashore looks not too far; is that somewhere he can go?


----------



## f210

*Sunglow or Main Street Pier?*

Ok, I just found out we are staying in Dunnellon, FL (near Ocala?) and not in Orlando. Looking at the map, I can see that the closest saltwater fishing piers are Sunglow or Main Street in Daytona Beach. Per mapquest, it will take us approximately 2-1/2 hours to get there. Are there any other saltwater pier that is closer to Dunnellon (west side) that will involve a shorter travel time? If none, then I guess it is either Sunglow or Main Street. 

Which of the 2 piers is producing fish right now? Any recent pier fishing reports? What type of fish are available? Any pompanos?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## barty b

F210, Make the trip to Sunglow, Try to hook up with Kodiak Zach, He is the local Daytona area authority, He will steer you in the right direction. Should be worth the drive over to Daytona to fish. Good luck


----------



## the rhondel

Now that was really funny.Maybe the best in years!!!.....the R


----------

